# Where to buy resistors



## stevie g (22/11/19)

Hi guys

I need to buy a 330K ohm 1 watt resistor.

Does anyone know of an electronics shop in Roodepoort that would sell that?

No online links, don't want to pay shipping for a 5 rand part.


----------



## Silver (22/11/19)

I don’t know where to get this @stevie g , but am curious what you are going to use it for ?


----------



## stevie g (22/11/19)

@Silver need it to modify an old laptop charger to work on a laptop that uses a smart pin.

It's to cut the voltage from 19v to 5v so the laptop recognises the charger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

stevie g said:


> @Silver need it to modify an old laptop charger to work on a laptop that uses a smart pin.
> 
> It's to cut the voltage from 19v to 5v so the laptop recognises the charger.


Voltage regulator???
You get nice regulators with voltage output LCD screens.


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

stevie g said:


> @Silver need it to modify an old laptop charger to work on a laptop that uses a smart pin.
> 
> It's to cut the voltage from 19v to 5v so the laptop recognises the charger.


Or salvage from old equipment.


----------



## stevie g (24/11/19)

Found some at cajees electronics in kdorp

Reactions: Like 2


----------

